# My new HO layout



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

Here is my new layout design in HO, using AnyRail and running it in TrackPlayer. Previously had an N scale layout. This is designed for alot of industrial switching. Small room was a ch








allenge!!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty complex layout but it's nice to see you left some room for a "Human Area."  
You have a lot of track and turnouts there make sure your track work is bulletproof before moving on.
Everything very level in all directions especially the turnouts.
I ripped out a complete layout because of poor track work.

Some more info on the era, rolling stock and locos, type of track and turnouts 
would be interesting.
Good luck with the build and keep us posted on progress. 

Magic


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

That looks great. You've made excellent use of small space. I like the staging underneath, too. You might want to consider fewer buildings, because it could look crowded once you put everything on without having any less dense areas.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I have a question about the staging. Are trains going to reverse down to there, or will locos be moved by hand like a fiddle yard?
If it’s diesel era you could maybe fit in a…. Ugg I forget what it’s called; a cross between a transfer table and turntable. A single track that pivots at one end instead of in the center. That would allow your power to escape via an empty staging track. Although using am 0-5-0 switcher is fine too I guess.

Clarification for the newbies: 0-🖐-0 switcher.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*OVR,* I believe the term you're looking for is: *sector plate*..


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Could you fit a small wye at the lower end of staging?


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

65steam said:


> Could you fit a small wye at the lower end of staging?


I see no need for a wye in staging. It's already coagulated enough, plus there's a turntable..
Trains already in staging with loco trapped at far end can back up all way past very upper switch at start of yellow incline, switch then thrown and train runs counterclockwise. Or, trains will head straight out of staging, clockwise, loco already there in front, or dispatched to staging from engine house..
And since it is staging he's going to likely 0-5-0 things any which way he wants, anyway..


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Though I'd have built it as a 'point to point' (my thing) with turning facility at one or both ends, I do like this layout as there is a load of industrial switching activity going on...
I would though avoid the lift-out bridges as they need special hinging and wiring to prevent trains from plummeting to the floor..I'd have the control system inside the layout and crawl under said bridges...
If you plan to operate with lift-out bridges with no safety precautions, believing you'll be able to keep on top of things solely by visuals, you're headed for big trouble and sorrow...You are human and humans mess up..Even with crawl under you have to make bridges and approaches very strong in case you or someone stands up too soon, still under them...
Consider putting the entire layout/benchwork up high as model trains look more real from the side anyway, and ducking-under will be less stressful.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

First plan I would make is to remove that closet, entirely. Serves as a huge design hinderance at present.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

kilowatt62 said:


> First plan I would make is to remove that closet, entirely. Serves as a huge design hinderance at present.


Assuming the area is a spare bedroom, and a coin flip as to whether they plan to live out their years there, or sell in 12 years; removing the closet might not be practical. 
Also unknown is what sort of electrical or HVAC might be in there (assuming it has a basement or a peaked roof).
Removing sections of drywall and leaving studs intact might be an option. I did that and regretted it as it created a big draft. Where I live winters get cold. It’s work in the South or Southwest.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I'd close the closet all together and change its door(s) into sky blue backdrop instead of having the bus station and all those other buildings deep in it likely collecting dust..I'd then put the depot where the bike shop and rooming house are...


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

“Removing the closet might not be practical.” Of course it is! It’s for trains man! 
I understand, and agree to your points Oil-V. But. 
Putting studs & drywall back up for point of sale in the future is easy enough. IMO. 
Duct work, electrical, plumbing going through closet walls? Nawww. Unless Red Green previously owned that house-lol. 
I just see the removal of the closet walls as a great boon to stretching a very tight layout/room design a good bit.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

kilowatt62 said:


> “Removing the closet might not be practical.” Of course it is! It’s for trains man!
> I understand, and agree to your points Oil-V. But.
> Putting studs & drywall back up for point of sale in the future is easy enough. IMO.
> Duct work, electrical, plumbing going through closet walls? Nawww. Unless Red Green previously owned that house-lol.
> I just see the removal of the closet walls as a great boon to stretching a very tight layout/room design a good bit.


I could see that 28” wall having a duplex receptacle, considering the door swing. I’d have put one there, and 1 center of other walls. Also, don’t know if this is first or second floor, if there is a basement with plumbing/drain/ductwork going to the second floor or possibly an attic furnace with a cold air return there. The room light switch could be there instead of beside the door too for all we know. I’ve had to do some odd non-standard placements like that more than a couple times.
Just things to consider. Like they say to get utilities flagged in your yard before you start digging 24” down. Same thing here. Good to know what you’re tearing down before doing so. Or even putting in a nail/screw to hang a picture/shelf could crack a pvc drain or vent.

Also my previous layout went through a closet as well as in front of it. I took the door off the hinges, but still had to crawl under the layout to access storage in there. Sounded acceptable, but after the 2nd time, the 3rd crawl under trip was to empty everything out. A design lesson I learned to avoid, but to each their own.
I’d suggest, if nothing else swapping locations of “main street” and the H&H Feed/Ladder Mfg/Union Crane… put those spurs in the closet, and main street where you can actually see it without having to crawl under the layout and stand inside a closet. If I was 15 ok, but not doing it at my age. Lol

Could be a rented house too, which changes the options a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone, lots of interesting comments. I will attempt to answer some...
Magic, I built a mockup of the benchwork and ran trains at good speeds on the mainline that loops around a lot, had no problems. I am using KATO Unitrack, which makes for good trackwork. Have run trains on my plan using TrainPlayer and everything works well when doing switching. The era I am modeling is the '50's. Steam and diesel. Scale is HO. Higher speed turnouts are #6, low speed turnouts #4, and which are also dictated by room size. Have now dismantled the mockup and am building the lighting valance.

65steam, I considered fewer building, but I am into switching and poor at scenery so going with my strong talents. I might lighten up some on town buildings tho.

OilValleyRy...The trains go either way to and from staging, I am not trying to be protypical.

65Steam...there is not enough room for a Y, not only the curves into it would take a lot of space, the single leg of the Y would have to be long enough to fit an entire train!!!

Telltale...You got it right!!! I decided not to have the two bridges lift out, no convenient place to put them in the interim. I will have padded bars under the bridges to soften the head blows, and to protect the bridges!!! The town won't collect dust...buildings will be lighted inside and street lights, and the air is highly filtered to keep dust out.

Kilowatt62...I am not about to remove the closet, and I tried out different scenarios and like the town in there. It will be enough work for family members settling my estate when I am gone, don't want to have to put them through a closet rebuild. Removing the layout will be tough enough!!!

Thanks for your comments everyone!!!


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Though I like your message about the bridges, I still can't help thinking the town inside the closet could at least be half the depth it is since there is no track(s) running through it..But here is another idea:
What about devising a *street-running* scene off the main line at Church st. then along Main or Denver Ave. into/past removable access panel (removed), as a spur into an industry such as a meat packing Co. with reefers at loading dock.. This would liven up the in-closet town scene so it's not sitting stagnant.... I'd also remove the short spur directly to left of the upper 17" wall.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I never expect, nor suggest, that anyone take out a closet. Just saying that I would. Because I can. I’m already too old to be frequently crawling under a train layout. 
If my offspring can’t sell my house due to a missing closet, I failed them somewhere on choosing a good realtor team. 
No longer my problem though cause, I’m 6’ under. 😵


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

Here is a progress report on my new HO layout. I have just finished the lighting valance, with all the LED lighting installed. All the LED lighting only draws one amp!. The blue backdrop with have clouds painted onto it by an artist friend of mine. For railfaning effect, I am adding a train on the lighting valance that I can let run continuously whenever I am in the room. It is an steam engine and passenger cars labeled as the 'Durango and Silverton Narrow Gauge Railroad'. Since I live in the Durango Colorado area, and that is our local tourist railroad, I wanted that to be what I see and hear as I build out my layout! Next step after the clouds are finished is to tear up the worn carpeting and install a new Pergo laminate floor which I have on order from Home Depot. Now I'll take a break and go camping!


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

Backdrop is now finished with clouds painted...


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The "hard bench surface height" on my current layout is 44". It is too low.


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

The finished level with foam sheets added matches my armpit height so it is perfect for me to me able to reach spurs to uncouple rolling stock. I have almost fallen off step stools too many times so any higher would subject me to that hazard as a senior citizen!


----------



## [email protected] (12 mo ago)

My benchwork is finished. All is supported by angled








steel anchored to wall, except peninsula, which is on legs of black gas pipe with round flanges as feet. framework is steel with wood inserts to screw OSB to. Only two legs to floor makes it alot easier to do wiring underneath, and to clean floor. I have a mechanics seat type creeper for doing wiring. Next step is adding foam sheets on top of OSB.


----------

